# Recommendations for commentaries on Joshua



## Eoghan (May 20, 2014)

I have tried doing character studies on individuals, partly as a breaks for me, partly as a break for the kids after a very in tense study in 1 Corinthians but it has not worked out for me. I feel I need to get back into a specific book and Joshua is one that I have not studied in-depth.

Which commentaries would you recommend and why?


----------



## JP Wallace (May 20, 2014)

Dale Ralph Davis

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JOSHUA-FALL...r=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dale+ralph+davies+joshua


----------



## Jack K (May 20, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> Dale Ralph Davis
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JOSHUA-FALL...r=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dale+ralph+davies+joshua



Ditto.


----------



## Eoghan (May 20, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> Dale Ralph Davis
> 
> JOSHUA; NO FALLING WORDS Focus on the Bible Commentaries: Amazon.co.uk: DAVIS DALE RALPH: Books



Would you care to elaborate on your recommendation? It does seem to be at the top of Ligonier.org recommendations. 

Then again they also include _Word Biblical Commentary Vol. 7, Joshua (Butler)_ which seems to encompass liberal/higher criticism. I ordered some of their books for 1 Corinthians and was disappointed that they were not from an entirely reformed perspective. I felt Ligoneir could have been a little more cautious in their recommendation.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 20, 2014)

Ligonier's recommendations are OLD.

Ralph Davis is superlatively excellent. Not too academic, very insightful, pastorally helpful.


----------



## Abeard (May 20, 2014)

Joel Beeke has a good recommendation list

Virginia is for Huguenots: Joel Beeke's Top Commentaries


----------



## Jack K (May 20, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Would you care to elaborate on your recommendation?



It seemed right for your purpose. The author calls it an "instructional" commentary. His goal is not so much to explain linguistic detail, but rather to explain the points the book is making and how they apply to God's people today. This he does simply, insightfully, and pastorally.


----------



## gkterry (May 21, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> Dale Ralph Davis
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JOSHUA-FALL...r=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dale+ralph+davies+joshua




+1 on Davies or Hess in the Tyndale OT series is pretty good


----------



## JP Wallace (May 21, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Would you care to elaborate on your recommendation? It does seem to be at the top of Ligonier.org recommendations.



Eoghan,

In addition to what Jack has written, I find there are few who can get to the heart of a narrative text like Davies can, and that in a very interesting way. He almost always alerts the reader to something they never noticed or paid enough attention to.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2014)

Abeard said:


> Joel Beeke has a good recommendation list
> 
> Virginia is for Huguenots: Joel Beeke's Top Commentaries



This looks like a very helpful link. However, once I open the link you posted, none of his recommendation links on that site will open. Anyone else having this problem? 

I tried it from my kindle and my phone...

To the OP, when I preached through Joshua last year, I found Calvin, JFB, K & D, and Poole very helpful. Davis is consistently excellent, regardless what book he's commenting upon. And I know it's not exegetical but only devotional, but Robert Hawker's Poor Man's Commentary was very helpful and edifying; nobody gets to Christ as well as he does. 

I enjoyed Joshua so much I'm tempted to preach it again! Ha! Hope you profit from it as much as I did. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Abeard (May 21, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Abeard said:
> 
> 
> > Joel Beeke has a good recommendation list
> ...



It didn't work for me either. Here is a link that should work Dr. Beeke


----------



## Eoghan (May 21, 2014)

I came across this interview with Dale Ralph Davis. I really didn't know anything about the man but I am liking what I am learning. I particularly liked his comments on Judges as a particular favourite of his.


TGC | The Gospel Coalition


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2014)

Alex, that link was helpful. (Frankly I'd forgotten about Bush and Pink; both are great for Joshua!)

Eoghan, in working through Judges this year, Davis has been my favorite commentary. Great stuff!


----------



## Eoghan (May 25, 2014)

Sermons from sermonaudio

Joshua
Henry Krabbendam – 0 sermons 
Sinclair Ferguson – 0 sermons 
Eric Alexander - 0 sermons 
Al Martin – 1 sermon topical
Jay Adams – 0 sermons
Jonathan Hunt – 1 sermon (chapter 7)
*Charles Bonadies – 21 sermons *
Chuck Vuolo – 0 sermons 
Gregory Barkman – 3 sermons ch1,2,7 (topical)
Dr. Cornelius Van Til – 0 sermons 
Joel Beeke - 11 sermons (all bar one on chapter 24) 
Geoff Banister - 3 sermons on isolated verses (chapter 3,9,17)
Seth Yi - 0 sermons 
Mark Dever – 0 sermons
Brian Fuller - 2 sermons
Conrad Mbewe - 3 sermons two at start one at end (topical)
Geoff Thomas - 15 sermon series
Dale Ralph Davis - 1 sermon on chapter 24


----------

